# Obama to Dems: I'll act with or without Congress



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WASHINGTON (AP) - President Barack Obama has told Senate Democrats he plans to use his executive authority to act in 2014 when Congress stands in his way.
Obama met with senators from his own party Wednesday at the White House. The White House says Obama and Democrats discussed proposals to raise the minimum wage and efforts to pass a comprehensive immigration overhaul. Education initiatives and jobs measures were also on the agenda.
The White House says Obama wants to work with Congress to make progress, but will also act on his own to get things done.

http://news.yahoo.com/obama-dems-39-ll-act-without-congress-004736977--politics.html


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dipshit. Once again - where is the Michael Moore film about how this administration oversteps its bounds and has more executive actions than any previous administration, including GWB?

*crickets*

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

And why is this a surprise to anyone?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe he'll repeal the 22nd amendment by himself! Or better yet declare himself president for life Like Idi Amin Dada!!!!!!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Maybe he'll repeal the 22nd amendment by himself! Or better yet declare himself president for life Like Idi Amin Dada!!!!!!


And maybe he'll wind up like Saddam and all the other evil dictators.


----------

